# rifiutare di ascoltare



## fragolina86

Salve di nuovo! Approfitto per porre un'altra domanda visto che mi è capitata questa costruzione in più occasioni.
In spagnolo quando troviamo un verbo seguito da un altro verbo, poniamo tra i due la preposizione "de" come nell'esempio?
_Rifiutarono di ascoltarmi_ 
si traduce 
_Rehusaron DE escucharme ?
_Gracias de antemano!


----------



## neutrino2

Io direi che dipende dal verbo... ma non ti so dire la teoria!
Se usi il verbo "negarse", ad esempio, devi metterci "a" (spagnoli, correggetemi se sbaglio !)

Se negaron a escucharme.


----------



## sabrinita85

neutrino2 said:


> Io direi che dipende dal verbo... ma non ti so dire la teoria!
> Se usi il verbo "negarse", ad esempio, devi metterci "a" (spagnoli, correggetemi se sbaglio !)
> 
> Se negaron a escucharme.


Sì, sì, è così!
*Negarse a...*


----------



## fragolina86

Sì, sì ma infatti avrei dovuto specificare che sono esclusi i verbi che reggono determinate preposizioni.
Ad esempio:
Non ho pensato di dirtelo sarebbe No pensé en pedirtelo ?


----------



## Antpax

Ciao,

Com dice Neu, dipende dal verbo, e mi dispiace, ma credo che non abbia una regola per sabere quale usare (o Io non so quale e`') . Neu e Sabri hanno ragione, "negarse a" devi metteri la preposizione, ma, per esempio "rehusaron escucharme" o "no quisieron escucharme", non.

Si capisce o meglio parlo en espagnolo?

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

Non ho pensato di dirtelo = No he pensado/ No pensé decírtelo.

Non penso di farlo = no pienso hacerlo.

E' diverso dall'italiano 



Antpax said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Com dice Neu, dipende dal verbo, e mi dispiace, ma credo che non *ci sia* una regola per sapere quale usare (o Io non so quale e`') . Neu e Sabri hanno ragione, "negarse a" devi metteri la preposizione, ma, per esempio *in* "rehusaron escucharme" o "no quisieron escucharme", *no*.
> 
> Si capisce o meglio *che *parlo in spagnolo?
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> Ant


Si capisce, e se vuoi migliorare devi continuare a scrivere in italiano! 
Bravo, comunque!


----------



## fragolina86

*A*opra volevo dire Non pensavo di chiedertelo quindi No pensé en pedirtelo. Per lo meno questa è l'unica frase trovata sul dizionario! Ma possibile che non esista mai una regola per niente?! Il prossimo che mi dice che lo spagnolo è facile perché basta aggiungere la S alla fine, lo strozzo!!! Comunque grazie a tutti per le risposte!


----------



## sabrinita85

Hhaahhahaahaha!
Hai ragione!

Comunque secondo me si usa ugualmente "no pensé pedírtelo".


----------



## Antpax

sabrinita85 said:


> Si capisce, e se vuoi migliorare devi continuare a scrivere in italiano!
> Bravo, comunque!


 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda, Sabri. Seguiré intentándolo. 



fragolina86 said:


> sopra volevo dire Non pensavo di chiedertelo quindi No pensé en pedirtelo. Per lo meno questa è l'unica frase trovata sul dizionario! Ma possibile che non esista mai una regola per niente?! Il prossimo che mi dice che lo spagnolo è facile perché basta aggiungere la S alla fine, lo strozzo!!! Comunque grazie a tutti per le risposte!


 
Lo siento, pero creo que no, que no hay regla. Las preposiciones son lo más difícil de cualquier idioma, me temo. 

Saluti y ánimo que seguro que lo aprendes pronto. (al menos en español no hay pronombres débiles.)

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Io credo che se dici "No pensé EN pedírtelo" stai sottolineando che non ti sei soffermata a pensare a questa cosa. Anche a me risulta naturale "No pensé pedírtelo" che ha più il senso di "Non mi è venuto in mente di chiedertelo". Cioè, mi sembra che ci sia una sfumatura distinta tra "pensar en algo" e "pensar hacer algo". Che ne dite?

Ant, qué son los pronombres débiles??????


----------



## fragolina86

fragolina86 said:


> Salve di nuovo! Approfitto per porre un'altra
> _Rifiutarono di ascoltarmi_
> si traduce
> _Rehusaron DE escucharme ?
> _



Ci siamo persi nella discussione e io continuo a non sapere se quel DE devo mettercelo o no 
Per l'esattezza la frase include un gerundio: rifiutando di ascoltare qualsiasi interlocutore... Grazie ancora!


----------



## sabrinita85

Antpax said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> Com dice Neu, dipende dal verbo, e mi dispiace, ma credo che non *ci sia* una regola per sapere quale usare (o Io non so quale e`') . Neu e Sabri hanno ragione, *"negarse a" devi metteri la preposizione, ma, per esempio in "rehusaron escucharme" o "no quisieron escucharme", no.*
> 
> Si capisce o meglio *che *parlo in spagnolo?
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Antpax said:


> "rehusaron escucharme" o "no quisieron escucharme".



Ant ti ha risposto qualche post più in su.


----------



## fragolina86

Pardon! Grazie ancora!

Perdonate se insisto ma in questi giorni con queste traduzioni mi stanno venendo fuori più dubbi che dubbi.
Diciamo che in sostanza non esiste una regola ma che a differenza dell'italiano, lo spagnolo non mette la preposizione prima dell'infinito, se non quando il verbo precedente regge una determinata preposizione? Ha qualche senso quello che ho scritto? XD
Sono davvero alla frutta!


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Io credo che se dici "No pensé EN pedírtelo" stai sottolineando che non ti sei soffermata a pensare a questa cosa. Anche a me risulta naturale "No pensé pedírtelo" che ha più il senso di "Non mi è venuto in mente di chiedertelo". Cioè, mi sembra che ci sia una sfumatura distinta tra "pensar en algo" e "pensar hacer algo". Che ne dite?
> 
> Ant, qué son los pronombres débiles??????


 
Hola Neu:

Cuidado con el verbo pensar porque tiene truco . "Pensar en algo" es, como dices, que se te pasa por el pensamiento, la idea está en tu cerebro o algo así, mientras que "pensar hacer algo" es "tener la intención de hacer algo". Por ejemplo:

- Pienso estudiar italiano-- tengo la intención de estudiar italiano, voy a estudiar italiano.

- Pienso en estudiar italiano -- estoy considerando la posibilidad de estudiar italiano, pero no me he decidido.

Saludos.

Ant


----------

